# FR: farcis de légumes



## Mnemosyne

Bonjour,

Pourquoi est-ce _farcis de légumes_ veut dire _stuffed vegetables _(des légumes farcis de quelque chose), quand _*farci*_ est un adjectif, est pas un nom?

Pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne dit pas _des légumes farcis_?

C'est bizarre!

Mnémosyne

P.S.  (J'ai demandé cette même question il y a des années, mais je ne me souviens pas de la réponse , et je ne peux pas maintenant trouver le fil pour une raison ou une autre....  )


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, _farcis de légumes_ ne signifie pas _stuffed vegetables_, mais _stuffed *with* vegetables_.


----------



## Mnemosyne

!!!!  Quoi?!!  Jamais le BBC n'avait tort!!

Alors cette phrase-ci:
_Alors, pour moi, une salade de la mer en entrée et puis ensuite... petits farcis de légumes. _
dite d'une femme qui commande dans un restaurant

c'est incorrecte?

Maintenant il me semble que ça n'a pas de sens!


----------



## Maître Capello

Attention, dans ce contexte, _farcis_ n'est pas un adjectif ni un participe passé, mais un substantif. Il s'agit d'amuse-gueules (ici farcis de légumes).


----------



## moustic

Maître Capello said:


> Non, _farcis de légumes_ ne signifie pas _stuffed vegetables_, mais _stuffed *with* vegetables_.


Sorry, Maître   "les petits farcis de légumes" are stuffed vegetables -> stuffed with meat.


----------



## Maître Capello

Indeed!  As a matter of fact, the French is misleading as _farci de X_ can mean either _stuffed__ with X_ or _stuffed X_. So both are possible.

_des feuilletés farcis _(adjectif)_ de légumes_ → stuffed *with* vegetables
_des farcis _(substantif) _de légumes = des légumes farcis_ (adjectif) → stuffed vegetables

P.S.: For the second meaning, I've never said _farcis de légumes_, only _légumes farcis_, whence the confusion.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Maître Capello said:


> Attention, dans ce contexte, _farcis_ n'est pas un adjectif ni un participe passé, mais un substantif.


Hmmm, mais j'ai regardé dans le dico WF, le-dictionnaire.com, et le TLFI. Personne n'a répertorié "substantif" comme possibilité pour farci....

Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi, Maître?

Qu'est-ce que _farci_, comme substantif, veut dire?



> P.S.: For the second meaning, I've never said _farcis de légumes_, only _légumes farcis_, whence the confusion.


Est-ce qu'il y a une raison pour ça?  Vous l'évitez intentionellement?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Avez-vous cherché à petit-farci ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Mnemosyne said:


> Hmmm, mais j'ai regardé dans le dico WF, le-dictionnaire.com, et le TLFI. Personne n'a répertorié "substantif" comme possibilité pour farci.... Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi, Maître?


C'est sans doute une ellipse pour _plat/met farci_ qui a fini par donner le néologisme _un farci_…


> Est-ce qu'il y a une raison pour ça?  Vous l'évitez intentionellement?


Non, c'est seulement une question d'habitude; j'ai toujours entendu et dit _légumes farcis_…


----------



## Mnemosyne

Lacuzon said:


> Avez-vous cherché à petit-farci ?



Heh, non, Lacuzon, mais je l'ai juste essayé, et "c'est introuvable."  

Sauf en Google Translate, qui dit que ça, c'est _stuffed breakfast_. 



Maître Capello said:


> C'est sans doute une ellipse pour _plat/met farci_ qui a fini par donner le néologisme _un farci_…


Ah, merci Maître.  Mais - _un plat farci_, c'est quoi ça, exactement?    Ça serait encore quelque chose farci DE légumes (ou quelque chose comme ça) non?  Et un plat farci de légumes, rien que ça!


----------



## Lacuzon

Incroyable ! Le petit farci n'est pas dans le dictionnaire ! C'est typiquement niçois.

C'est à croire qu'ils datent d'avant 1860 !

Quoi qu'il en soit, les voici : http://www.google.fr/images?um=1&hl=fr&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=%22petit+farci%22&btnG=Rechercher&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## Maître Capello

Mnemosyne said:


> Ah, merci Maître.  Mais - _un plat farci_, c'est quoi ça, exactement?    Ça serait encore quelque chose farci DE légumes (ou quelque chose comme ça) non?  Et un plat farci de légumes, rien que ça!


J'ai ici employé _plat_ dans le sens de _met_, pas dans le sens de _récipient_… Il s'agit donc d'un aliment (un feuilleté, un légume, une dinde, etc.) farci avec d'autres.


----------



## Lacuzon

Certes, ce fut régional, mais de nos jours je crois que tous les Français les connaissent. Je ne pense pas non plus que ce soit incorrect car ils figurent dans tout bon ouvrage de cuisine.

Je n'ai jamais rencontré _un farci de_ . Je ne connais que 

Le participe passé : une poularde farcie aux champignons, une tomate farcie.
et le substantif : un petit farci (un petit légume farci).

Toutefois, en cuisine, par analogie avec un ragoût de, un salmis de, un sauté de, une poêlée de, il est possible qu'il se dise un farci de, mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu !


----------



## Thomas1

Mnemosyne said:


> Hmmm, mais j'ai regardé dans le dico WF, le-dictionnaire.com, et le TLFI. Personne n'a répertorié "substantif" comme possibilité pour farci....


Euh... le TLFi répértoire « farci » comme substantif :





> ♦ _Emploi subst. masc._  Plat comportant une farce. _Le farci, plat que l'on fait surtout dans le  midi de la France, et que habituellement, on fait cuire dans la marmite,  se prépare de différentes façons_ (Mont. 1967,  p. 460).
> FARCI : Définition de FARCI


Il me semble donc qu'un farci de légumes ce peut être un légume farci de légumes ou quelque chose d'autre qu'un légume, par ex. : un canard, farci de légumes.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Lacuzon said:


> et le substantif : un petit farci (un petit légume farci).


Alors, vous croyez que le substantif n'est qu'une ellipse des mots _un petit légume (ou quelque chose comme ça) farci_?



> Toutefois, en cuisine, par analogie avec un ragoût de, un salmis de, un sauté de, une poêllée de, il est possible qu'il se dise un farci de, mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu !


Je ne connaissais pas ces expressions (_un sauté de, une poêlée de_).  Elles me semblent un peu bizarre.  Mais _un ragoût de, un salmis de_, ça ne me sonne pas du tout bizarre. 

Ok, alors, si on a en français _un sauté de, une poêlée de_, bien sûr ça marche, _un farci de_.  Je comprends - dans quelque manière - maintenant.  Merci Lacuzon.


----------

